# Ping irons -current lead times?



## Edm34 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello Folks, does anyone have any idea in the current lead times for custom fit ping irons? Looking to get fit at the end of the month. Cheers


----------



## KenL (Apr 15, 2021)

I am currently waiting on g425 irons. Told about 2 weeks. My order went in 10 days ago.


----------



## Edm34 (Apr 15, 2021)

KenL said:



			I am currently waiting on g425 irons. Told about 2 weeks. My order went in 10 days ago.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for letting me know, hoping to order the same. Hope you enjoy your new irons 👍🏻


----------



## KenL (Apr 18, 2021)

Update...
My irons did not arrive on schedule.  Supposed to be shipped on Tuesday last week but no.  Now due end of this week coming.


----------



## Edm34 (Apr 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			Update...
My irons did not arrive on schedule.  Supposed to be shipped on Tuesday last week but no.  Now due end of this week coming.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a pain but hopefully they arrive this week and you can get out to test them properly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2021)

2-3 weeks - or so I believe - expecting mine sometime first week in May.


----------



## Edm34 (Apr 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			2-3 weeks - or so I believe - expecting mine sometime first week in May.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! Hope your irons arrive soon!


----------



## KenL (Apr 21, 2021)

My irons are in, picking them up tomorrow.   So, just over two week wait.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Apr 22, 2021)

I ordered some last Monday, ping said they’d be built by tomorrow, so just under two weeks.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 22, 2021)

It took them 2 weeks to adjust a couple of wedges I sent them. They initially said they would be returned within 5 working days.


----------



## Edm34 (Apr 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			My irons are in, picking them up tomorrow.   So, just over two week wait.
		
Click to expand...

Great news! Enjoy them!


----------



## Edm34 (Apr 22, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I ordered some last Monday, ping said they’d be built by tomorrow, so just under two weeks.
		
Click to expand...

What set did you order?


----------



## Wilson (Apr 23, 2021)

I saw an article on Twitter, saying they are so busy they’ve had the office staff working overtime to produce more clubs, including John Solheim!


----------



## RichA (Apr 23, 2021)

Wilson said:



			I saw an article on Twitter, saying they are so busy they’ve had the office staff working overtime to produce more clubs, including John Solheim!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I want the accountant building my new G425 irons. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks for me. Fingers crossed for a delivery next week.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Apr 23, 2021)

Edm34 said:



			What set did you order?
		
Click to expand...

G425s green dot and G425 max driver. Just had the phone call to say they’re built and I can pick up tomorrow


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2021)

Tried my G425 at the practice ground today. Very nice indeed.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			Tried my G425 at the practice ground today. Very nice indeed.
		
Click to expand...

They look a lot nicer now than they used to in the past. I had a couple of sets of G25's and they were great but deffo not the best looking.

This latest iteration looks so much better. My mate has just picked up his new set so will be interesting to see how they look behind the ball compared to my i210's.


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2021)

I210s are lovely.  I just wanted a bit more forgiveness than my old i25.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			I210s are lovely.  I just wanted a bit more forgiveness than my old i25.
		
Click to expand...

My bag is full of hybrids, my longest iron is a 6 so I get all the help I need.  The 5 iron lives in the house and I didn't buy a 4 iron


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2021)

Ping has informed my pro that my new Ping i210s aren‘t going to be with me until June, I think the problem is timescales for delivery of the shafts.


----------



## KenL (Apr 24, 2021)

I



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ping has informed my pro that my new Ping i210s aren‘t going to be with me until June, I think the problem is timescales for delivery of the shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Sorry to hear that.  You getting an exotic shaft?


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 24, 2021)

I was told the other day 6 weeks from order to delivery, for a lot of companies at the moment... Golf is having a bit of a boom so more orders than anticipated, plus shipping of some materials can still encounter delays at the moment due to covid.

With the news of Japan this morning, I wonder if Mizuno will face particular difficulties?


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Apr 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			Tried my G425 at the practice ground today. Very nice indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto for me today. So easy to hit and was getting a lovely ball flight every time.


----------



## RichA (Apr 26, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			Ditto for me today. So easy to hit and was getting a lovely ball flight every time.
		
Click to expand...

Don't rub it in, you two. 16 days now. Still waiting.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Apr 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			Don't rub it in, you two. 16 days now. Still waiting.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn’t be long then mate, mine were bang on two weeks. Still waiting for the driver though.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Apr 26, 2021)

On a side note, my own fault and didn’t realise they came with built in arccos sensors. Has anyone used them?

Not a fan of the idea of keeping my phone in my pocket for every shot. I also got a shot scope v3 for Christmas and it doesn’t look like the arccos sensors are easy to remove!


----------



## KenL (Apr 27, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			On a side note, my own fault and didn’t realise they came with built in arccos sensors. Has anyone used them?

Not a fan of the idea of keeping my phone in my pocket for every shot. I also got a shot scope v3 for Christmas and it doesn’t look like the arccos sensors are easy to remove!
		
Click to expand...

I went for grips without Arcos. You won't need to remove them, just play and forget about them.


----------



## RichA (Apr 28, 2021)

Delivered today - 18 days from order to delivery.
Specifically ordered them without Arccos, which they seem to have ignored. Never mind.


----------



## Edm34 (Apr 28, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			G425s green dot and G425 max driver. Just had the phone call to say they’re built and I can pick up tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Nice same here, got custom fit for  green dot in the stiff shafts. Can’t wait to get them! Hope you have enjoyed yours!


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Apr 29, 2021)

Edm34 said:



			Nice same here, got custom fit for  green dot in the stiff shafts. Can’t wait to get them! Hope you have enjoyed yours!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how much time slows down when you’re waiting for something, isn’t it! 

Played a few times with them this week at the driving range and the practice ground, got my first round with them on Sunday. I went for the four iron to gap wedge as well as a couple of glide wedges and they’re all just a joy to hit.


----------



## Edm34 (Apr 29, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			Amazing how much time slows down when you’re waiting for something, isn’t it!

Played a few times with them this week at the driving range and the practice ground, got my first round with them on Sunday. I went for the four iron to gap wedge as well as a couple of glide wedges and they’re all just a joy to hit.
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear that they are easy to hit, hopefully a few low scores on the way for you! 
The pro shop said that ping advised that the irons will be despatched on the 25th may, a bit of a wait but to be expected now that everyone is open again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

Update from my pro is that my Ping i210s are still mid-June due to delays in sorting the shafts...nothing special about them other than half-inch (maybe an inch) shorter than standard. 

However...sounds like my G425 driver, 4H and 5W could be with me this coming weekend.  As mentioned by another...the wait feels interminable...and of course it really isn’t of any consequence whatsoever.


----------



## KenL (May 6, 2021)

Shorter shafts are cut down from standard so that should not cause an issue???


----------



## Skypilot (May 6, 2021)

I ordered a set of Ping G425 Irons on Monday and was told the lead time could be 5 weeks 
I got a phone call today saying Ping are having supply problems with Shafts so the lead time is now 8 weeks


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			I ordered a set of Ping G425 Irons on Monday and was told the lead time could be 5 weeks 
I got a phone call today saying Ping are having supply problems with Shafts so the lead time is now 8 weeks 

Click to expand...

That sounds consistent with my mid June delivery time from my mid April order...🥺


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 7, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			I ordered a set of Ping G425 Irons on Monday and was told the lead time could be 5 weeks 
I got a phone call today saying Ping are having supply problems with Shafts so the lead time is now 8 weeks 

Click to expand...

That's what I've heard too, also heard Callaway have a lead time of September for some of their new irons.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That sounds consistent with my mid June delivery time from my mid April order...🥺
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask which shafts you ordered? I ordered a set of i210 with DG 105 earlier this week and was wondering if it is all shafts or just a specific one.


----------



## Skypilot (May 7, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Can I ask which shafts you ordered? I ordered a set of i210 with DG 105 earlier this week and was wondering if it is all shafts or just a specific one.
		
Click to expand...

In my case the guy at AG implied that it was the type of shafts I'd ordered that was in short supply.
I have to say though that he was pretty useless overall, and had a tendency to come out with any old rubbish, so I took this comment with a pinch of salt.
I went for PING Alta CB Slate shafts.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (May 7, 2021)

Played my first round with my new set last weekend, shot an 84 which is my best round in about two years! Was thinking they would take a while to get used to as my old set were shorter than standard length (which I didn’t know) and these are an inch and a half longer, they felt as good on the course as on the range though and I struck the ball really well all round.

Two big things for me were the driver just seems to go straight. Even my bad swings didn’t result in too bad an outcome, if I missed the fairway it wasn’t by much. The other thing was being really consistent with the mid irons in terms of flight and distance. 

Just got to practice with the wedges and my chipping game now as that’s what is hugely letting me down. Absolutely loving the pings though, looking forward to my next round the minute the last one finished!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 7, 2021)

I emailed the shop this morning and received a call from their customer support this afternoon. 

The bad news is that there is a delay, but the good news is that it is only 4 weeks, which is two weeks longer that I imagined a custom order would take. She said I could expect them W/C 7th June.


----------



## Waitforme (May 11, 2021)

Ordered a set of G425s yesterday, 6-PW. I liked the look of the 710s but saw a review on them and it was pointed out that the finish is likely to mark up pretty easily, shame.
The 425s are a very nice looking set of G irons from Ping, have had Eye, Eye2 and G10s in the past but these are way less shovel looking. I always liked the I3 OS but never got round to getting a set, watched another review on the 425s last night and the reviewer likened them to I3s.
Not had an outlook from the Pro yet as to eta, hoping it’s not 6 weeks or more ! 
Can live with 3 or 4 weeks but if it’s much more may have to reconsider 🤔
Standard reg shafts so am hopeful.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 11, 2021)

I wouldn't be holding my breath on a quick turnaround.

Ping will be no different to other manufacturers in struggling to get components shipped.

I have some Cleveland wedges on order and was quoted 4 weeks so probably longer than that. This was following a Srixon demo day and the Srixon guys were saying all the manufacturers are struggling to turn orders round quickly.


----------



## Waitforme (May 12, 2021)

Pro has been quoted 3 week lead time on my set.
I‘m already thinking that may slip a bit but we’ll see.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 12, 2021)

Waitforme said:



			Pro has been quoted 3 week lead time on my set.
I‘m already thinking that may slip a bit but we’ll see.
		
Click to expand...

What have you ordered, what shafts?


----------



## Waitforme (May 12, 2021)

Standard regular flex steel.


----------



## Alf63 (May 13, 2021)

G425’s ordered 27th April was told end of May for delivery at the outset so fingers crossed


----------



## LegendOle (May 13, 2021)

Just had a call confirming my order of the G425s and was told 18th June for delivery.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 15, 2021)

I cancelled my order yesterday, no patience. If I had received them this week I would have been perfectly happy, but I didn't, and I'm just as happy.

The cost of new irons and wedges was going to seriously impede my inner idiot, but now I can go back to swapping clubs every few weeks much to the detriment of my game.

My new second hand irons arrive on Monday and the new wedges on Thursday.


----------



## Skypilot (May 16, 2021)

As previously posted.
I ordered a G425 Iron set 13 days ago.
Told to allow 5 weeks lead time. 
Shop contacted me 2 days later to tell me Ping are now expecting deliveries to be around 8 weeks.
Oh well. 
Was about to pull the trigger on some Pings just as lockdown kicked in over a year ago, so another few weeks and a new model change suits me.
Wasn't too keen on the looks of the G410 though, so nearly went for the i500's at that time, but do like the G425's so all's well etc


----------



## Alf63 (May 22, 2021)

Arrived and collected today slightly under 4 weeks let’s hope their worth the wait


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2021)

I ordered 2 glide wedges this week. Told about 5 weeks.


----------



## Bwgan (May 22, 2021)

I ordered 2 glide wedges and got told 4 weeks and came in slightly earlier (free days) 😁 got to play them today very happy.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 22, 2021)

Anyone seen the i59s they look gorgeous!


----------



## Waitforme (Jun 9, 2021)

My irons arrived today. Pro placed the order on the 11th of May


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 9, 2021)

Waitforme said:



			My irons arrived today. Pro placed the order on the 11th of May
		
Click to expand...

What clubs are they?
I ordered my Ping G425's on 3rd May and deadly silence so far.


----------



## Waitforme (Jun 9, 2021)

G425s , 6-PW, red dot , regular flex steel shaft.


----------



## KenL (Jun 9, 2021)

Waitforme said:



			G425s , 6-PW, red dot , regular flex steel shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Can nobody hit a 4 iron or even a 5 iron anymore?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			Can nobody hit a 4 iron or even a 5 iron anymore?
		
Click to expand...

That 6 iron is a 5 iron.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2021)

Still being advised that it’s another  two weeks before my new i210s turn up.  Apparent demand for Elevate 95 shafts is well exceeding current demand.


----------



## KenL (Jun 10, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			That 6 iron is a 5 iron.
		
Click to expand...

You have a point but they are easy enough to hit.


----------



## howbow88 (Jun 10, 2021)

I was told I would have an update by 2 June regarding my driver, but I'm still waiting to hear back from where I ordered it from. I've been told I'll get an update today... If not, I think I'll just cancel it.


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 10, 2021)

Regardless of availability problems, there is no excuse for failing to communicate with customers when promised.


----------



## wjemather (Jun 10, 2021)

i210 ordered in mid-April, was told 2-3 weeks for delivery, then early June, then late June - delays were initially blamed on clubhead availability, now they're saying it's the shaft (PX LZ 6.0). A few weeks delay is understandable, but four and half months is a bit much.

edit: I omitted that their latest estimate for delivery is mid-late August!!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 10, 2021)

wjemather said:



			i210 ordered in mid-April, was told 2-3 weeks for delivery, then early June, then late June - delays were initially blamed on clubhead availability, now they're saying it's the shaft (PX LZ 6.0). A few weeks delay is understandable, but four and half months is a bit much.
		
Click to expand...

I cancelled mine on page 3 of this thread, as I said then I have no patience, plus I'm onto my second set of irons since cancelling them and am currently considering going for set number 3.


----------



## howbow88 (Jun 10, 2021)

My real issue is that I thought I would be playing with my new clubs this Summer, but the 3-wood seems like it will be August if not later, and my driver that should now be here, has gone awol. 

I would love to play through Winter, but my local course is a bog by December. So I'm starting to feel like by the time I get my clubs, my season will nearly be over, and so I might as well just wait until next year for them? I'm also not waiting on any custom alterations - I'm standard in every way  

I guess if you're a company of any kind, turning down orders for whatever you sell is crazy... But if you know you can't fulfil those orders in a reasonably timely manner, maybe you shouldn't take new sales and just focus on completing the delayed ones?


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 10, 2021)

wjemather said:



			i210 ordered in mid-April, was told 2-3 weeks for delivery, then early June, then late June - delays were initially blamed on clubhead availability, now they're saying it's the shaft (PX LZ 6.0). A few weeks delay is understandable, but four and half months is a bit much.
		
Click to expand...

AG came back to me this morning after I had a go yesterday.
They are also saying it's the shafts that are the problem. 
Ping Alta CB 65 Slate


----------



## LegendOle (Jun 12, 2021)

Just had a call to say my irons were delivered yesterday. A week ahead of the quoted time. 

Hoping to sneak away from wife and kids this afternoon to go pick them up!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2021)

I should be getting my i210s any day now - ordered 8th April (IIRC).  Pro tells me that if I were to order them today Ping would be saying they could not be delivering until mid-September.  All manufacturers in same boat - supply exceeding demand and serious problems in manufacturing chains and shipping.  As previously noted shafts the big issue.  Apparently some of the bigger retailers may have grabbed much of what limited is available - almost completely strangling supply to the wider retail community.


----------



## howbow88 (Jun 21, 2021)

My latest update is that the driver will be shipped on the 24th... If I don't have it by the 30th, then I'll be taking a refund.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I should be getting my i210s any day now - ordered 8th April (IIRC).  Pro tells me that if I were to order them today Ping would be saying they could not be delivering until mid-September.  All manufacturers in same boat - supply exceeding demand and serious problems in manufacturing chains and shipping.  As previously noted shafts the big issue.  Apparently some of the bigger retailers may have grabbed much of what limited is available - almost completely strangling supply to the wider retail community.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well - so much for them being in by about 18th June.  Checked with my pro today and it’s slipped and likely to be 2nd week July...earliest. All club manufacturers in the same boat so no point in cancelling.  It’s the shafts.


----------



## stevench (Jun 21, 2021)

I was just advised by my pro yesterday that orders for irons placed today are typically waiting until September


----------



## KenL (Jun 21, 2021)

Pro said last week my 2 wedges were due to be assembled tomorrow and delivered by Friday. 🤞

Ordered 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Zig (Jun 21, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I cancelled mine on page 3 of this thread, as I said then I have no patience, plus I'm onto my second set of irons since cancelling them and am currently considering going for set number 3.
		
Click to expand...

I've a lovely set on the For Sale thread.


----------



## Matty6 (Jun 21, 2021)

I ordered two custom fit hybrids in May and they took 4 weeks to arrive. That was exactly what I was quoted when I ordered them.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 21, 2021)

Zig said:



			I've a lovely set on the For Sale thread. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, too late, set number 3 are in the bag......see sig


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			I ordered two custom fit hybrids in May and they took 4 weeks to arrive. That was exactly what I was quoted when I ordered them.
		
Click to expand...

Graphite shafts? I got my new custom fit driver, 4h and 5f in about 4 weeks, they have graphite shafts, it’s the steel shafts that are the problem by the sounds of it.


----------



## Matty6 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ah I see. Yeah graphite’s for me.


----------



## TogoPresley (Jun 22, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			Ah I see. Yeah graphite’s for me.
		
Click to expand...

Is it the Ping steel shafts that are the delay? Mine are custom fit with KBS steels and MCA graphites and was quoted 20-30 days - clock still ticking.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

TogoPresley said:



			Is it the Ping steel shafts that are the delay? Mine are custom fit with KBS steels and MCA graphites and was quoted 20-30 days - clock still ticking.
		
Click to expand...

Not Ping steel shafts as such, but in my case the TT Elevate 95 steel shafts that are spec’d for my i210s.  But the issue might span all steel shafts - that I don‘t know. Graphite shafts don’t appear to be so delayed.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not Ping steel shafts as such, but in my case the TT Elevate 95 steel shafts that are spec’d for my i210s.  But the issue might span all steel shafts - that I don‘t know. Graphite shafts don’t appear to be so delayed.
		
Click to expand...

Steel shafts are a problem. But so is steel anything at the minute. Availability and the price of steel is a concern in just above every industry.


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 22, 2021)

I was told the delay with my Ping G425 Irons was definitely because of the Graphite shafts.


----------



## KenL (Jun 22, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			I was told the delay with my Ping G4265 Irons was definitely because of the Graphite shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Be a while before the G4265 model comes out. 😉


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 23, 2021)

Ahh, that explains the delay . . .


----------



## Neilds (Jun 25, 2021)

Could be the grips that are delaying clubs as well. Just received my 2 Cleveland wedges after about 6/7 weeks. There were no Golf Pride MCC +4 available due to a general shortage so just put standard grips on. Pro is swapping them so all sorted


----------



## KenL (Jun 25, 2021)

Only one of my 2 Ping wedges turned up yesterday.  Hopefully the second one will appear soon.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2021)

I’m still waiting...very frustrating as i210s ordered 8th April...got my two Glide wedges weeks ago and love them.  Makes the waiting even harder.


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 3, 2021)

Ordered G425s 6 iron to SW on 2nd of June, they arrived on 1st July.


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 3, 2021)

Vikingman said:



			Ordered G425s 6 iron to SW on 2nd of June, they arrived on 1st July.
		
Click to expand...

Ordered G425s 6 iron to SW on 3rd May. Last time I chased, told expect end of July.

Shafts blamed.


----------



## TogoPresley (Jul 8, 2021)

Ping heads are the delay for me, not the shafts ~ six weeks from order to expected delivery and one of the wedges is going to be longer wait.


----------



## RichA (Jul 9, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Ordered G425s 6 iron to SW on 3rd May. Last time I chased, told expect end of July.

Shafts blamed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm finally getting used to mine and getting the best out of them. It will be worth the wait. I hope you've got plenty of wedges.


----------



## KenL (Jul 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'm finally getting used to mine and getting the best out of them. It will be worth the wait. I hope you've got plenty of wedges.
		
Click to expand...

Is that with reference to your PW going a long way?  I'm not finishing much difference between my new g425 and old i25 wedges.


----------



## RichA (Jul 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is that with reference to your PW going a long way?  I'm not finishing much difference between my new g425 and old i25 wedges.
		
Click to expand...

I've upgraded from Ping Eye 2s and old Mizuno blades, so probably a bigger deal for me, but yes. The PW (44.5°) is good up 140. I'm not pretending to be a big-hitter - that would have been an 8 iron with the old clubs (40°). It doesn't appear to just be about the lofts. They do actually go further. I think I've inferred otherwise previously, but it's taken 2 or 3 months to really get used to them.
I'm trying to get my head around everything closer than 110 yards being a part swing or a chip with my 50° wedge.


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2021)

We have a Ping fitting day this month.... I'd like to try to the new driver, but without clarity of delivery time, I'm not inclined to bother


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'm finally getting used to mine and getting the best out of them. It will be worth the wait. I hope you've got plenty of wedges.
		
Click to expand...

Enough, I hope 
Included a gap wedge in my order and got my trusty Vokey Lob


----------



## RichA (Jul 9, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Enough, I hope 
Included a gap wedge in my order and got my trusty Vokey Lob 

Click to expand...

You'll be fine then. I can't rely on anything more than 50° off anything other than sand.


----------



## TogoPresley (Jul 23, 2021)

So I picked up some of my new Pings - still waiting on wedges and crossover. The fitting place advised that some manufacturers are advising of January 22 delivery times now.
And just to cross-post from another thread - the driver is awesomely noisy and awesomely straight and long on the first range session


----------



## KenL (Jul 23, 2021)

Indeed, the G425 driver is loud.


----------



## G1z1 (Jul 23, 2021)

Got mine after 5 weeks wait and chrome coming off the PW already and i dinked my driver. Fitter has ordered me a new PW and says should be around 4 weeks wait time.


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 24, 2021)

Mine arrived at the beginning of the week. Exactly 11 weeks after ordered.


----------



## wjemather (Jul 24, 2021)

wjemather said:



			i210 ordered in mid-April, was told 2-3 weeks for delivery, then early June, then late June - delays were initially blamed on clubhead availability, now they're saying it's the shaft (PX LZ 6.0). A few weeks delay is understandable, but four and half months is a bit much.

edit: I omitted that their latest estimate for delivery is mid-late August!!
		
Click to expand...

Seems like things are moving faster than anticipated. Mine arrived on Thursday.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 25, 2021)

Our pro told me yesterday that he had received an email from Ping during the week citing that they were having trouble securing components hence the delays.


----------



## TogoPresley (Jul 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Indeed, the G425 driver is loud.
		
Click to expand...

First shot on course - pin high to 341 yard up-hill on our number 1. Noise no longer a problem 🤣🤣


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2021)

TogoPresley said:



			First shot on course - pin high to 341 yard up-hill on our number 1. Noise no longer a problem 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Great drive Bryson.😉


----------



## TogoPresley (Jul 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			Great drive Bryson.😉
		
Click to expand...

I know right - and that is without the "juice"  I can hit the ball long but these are at Volume 11 as I can really lean in without worrying that the shaft is leaving the head open. 
I clipped the tee shot on 13th 329 yards too so I should be able to lose balls in all kinds of new places now. Anyone considering G425 - go for it!


----------



## Zig (Jul 26, 2021)

TogoPresley said:



			I know right - and that is without the "juice"  I can hit the ball long but these are at Volume 11 as I can really lean in without worrying that the shaft is leaving the head open.
I clipped the tee shot on 13th 329 yards too so I should be able to lose balls in all kinds of new places now. Anyone considering G425 - go for it!
		
Click to expand...

I need to take mine back then... It's probably 100 yards shorter than where you're hitting it! 
Nice driver though - would recommend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2021)

TogoPresley said:



			I know right - and that is without the "juice"  I can hit the ball long but these are at Volume 11 as I can really lean in without worrying that the shaft is leaving the head open.
I clipped the tee shot on 13th 329 yards too so I should be able to lose balls in all kinds of new places now. Anyone considering G425 - go for it!
		
Click to expand...

I am finding that the better I hit my new G425 driver, the quieter it is.  Quite handy in a way as I can hear as well as feel a slightly mishit drive - handy when the club seems so forgiving that the ball can still fly pretty well despite a mishit.

Clearly however your fairways are much harder than those at my place and so you are getting much more ‘run out‘ from your drives 😉😎


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2021)

According to my local Ping stockist Ping are really struggling.
Unless you want Blueprint or i59 irons you're stuffed until the New Year
They're running low on fairways and hybrid heads too
Drivers are OK at the moment but will probably run out before the next batch can be made.
They've, effectively, got very little to sell.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			According to my local Ping stockist Ping are really struggling.
Unless you want Blueprint or i59 irons you're stuffed until the New Year
They're running low on fairways and hybrid heads too
Drivers are OK at the moment but will probably run out before the next batch can be made.
They've, effectively, got very little to sell.
		
Click to expand...

Well if they want cut their losses and shift the i59 it needs to have a price cut , kind of also explains the line about them being as forgiving as an i210. Especially if they cannot get the i210 out there. Oh well hold fire it is and play the long wait with them.


----------



## moogie (Aug 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			According to my local Ping stockist Ping are really struggling.
Unless you want Blueprint or i59 irons you're stuffed until the New Year
They're running low on fairways and hybrid heads too
Drivers are OK at the moment but will probably run out before the next batch can be made.
They've, effectively, got very little to sell.
		
Click to expand...


Yep,  heard the same yesterday whilst playing golf with a mate.
He said he'd been in a local pro shop on Tuesday this week,  pro phones ping to try order a set of ping G410 irons for a customer,  and was told January....!!
Unbelievable 
I thought he was just joking,  but defenitely not


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

i210s are now being quoted as January.


----------



## mg444444 (Aug 27, 2021)

G425 also quoted as January(ordered Start of August) …but i’ve requested no ARCCOS in the hope that the microchips (or whatever tech is inside) is where the hold up lay. I use Shotscope anyway so didn't want it. Anyone know anything different?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2021)

mg444444 said:



			G425 also quoted as January(ordered Start of August) …but i’ve requested no ARCCOS in the hope that the microchips (or whatever tech is inside) is where the hold up lay. I use Shotscope anyway so didn't want it. Anyone know anything different?
		
Click to expand...

It's more down to the stock of club heads.
They simply don't have any.
They sold a year's worth of inventory in 3 or 4 months, they can't bring forward production at the Chinese Plant because the Plant makes metal good for others and time has to be booked months in advance.
This Plant is also currently closed due to Covid restrictions in China soothing is getting made and the backlog lengthens


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 28, 2021)

It’s a well known fact that as we get older we get selective hearing.
That’s all you need if you hit it well.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Aug 31, 2021)

This has put me in a bit of a quandry. I want to buy some new irons and I really like the look of the G425's (but havent hit them). On a whim I went to a local club's TaylorMade fitting and they fit me the SIM2 Max lengthened by an inch with 2 deg upright, so I know that my current clubs really aren't fit for me. TM quoting 15 working days for these clubs. 

Can't decide whether to go with the TMs and have them in 15 days or wait a number of months for issues with Ping's supply chain to die down, and go with the 425's whilst persisting with my current set.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Aug 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			According to my local Ping stockist Ping are really struggling.
Unless you want Blueprint or i59 irons you're stuffed until the New Year
They're running low on fairways and hybrid heads too
Drivers are OK at the moment but will probably run out before the next batch can be made.
They've, effectively, got very little to sell.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad that I got my G410 clubs early in 2020.

I even got an excellent deal on a new G400 driver.

Trailing edge technology is fine by me.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Sep 20, 2021)

Ordered G425 irons through Silvermere Thursday 23rd Sept
Order confirmed with Ping Friday 24th Sept
Received today an estimated delivery date of 25th Jan, so if that holds (no idea if it will) I make the best part of 18 weeks lead time.

Was also told that TaylorMade have run out of 9i's for their SIM2's and they would be similar lead times, by which point apparently a new club will be out. I know nothing about club manufacturing but struggling to understand how you run out of a specific iron?


----------



## mg444444 (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m also waiting on driver and fairway wood from Ping (in addition to irons) and they’re now delayed as there is a grip shortage!! Was 1month wait-now saying 2month! Irons still on track for start of Jan(apparently) so thats about same timeframe as you are on.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2021)

Just wait for the ball shortage in the Spring....


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2021)

I guess if you shut down the world for 18 months, then have a big increase in demand you get delays.  I assume the companies are being more tight lipped than the shops because they still want orders and it is the shop that get the verbal off the customer! 

Why the disparity between Ping and Taylor Made?


----------



## Highslice (Sep 20, 2021)

Ordered mizuno irons 2nd week of August, was told 4-6 weeks initially but have now been pushed back to the start of November.

Shafts OOS apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 20, 2021)

Placed an order with my pro last week for a Srixon 2 iron. Phone call today to say that it has arrived.

When I ordered it the 18 degree heads were  supposedly out of stock and the grip was potentially an issue. 

Ordered it with a view to having it arrive for next season....🤣


----------



## evemccc (Sep 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			According to my local Ping stockist Ping are really struggling.
Unless you want Blueprint or i59 irons you're stuffed until the New Year
They're running low on fairways and hybrid heads too
Drivers are OK at the moment but will probably run out before the next batch can be made.
They've, effectively, got very little to sell.
		
Click to expand...

Disappointing, as i've had my eye on the G425 Driver and have a fitting booked in soon (been waiting for improvements / lessons for driver-swing improvements to kick-in, before the fitting - and purchase). I've a couple of 'treat' courses booked in for the autumn and was hoping to have the fitted driver, which will naturally and obviously turn my into a scratch golfer, before visiting these courses


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 20, 2021)

Sent my i210s to Ping to be adjusted back to black dot.
Should be quick if they havnt got anything else to do.


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Disappointing, as i've had my eye on the G425 Driver and have a fitting booked in soon (been waiting for improvements / lessons for driver-swing improvements to kick-in, before the fitting - and purchase). I've a couple of 'treat' courses booked in for the autumn and was hoping to have the fitted driver, which will naturally and obviously turn my into a scratch golfer, before visiting these courses
		
Click to expand...

I'm expecting you to score all the points!


----------



## evemccc (Sep 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			I'm expecting you to score all the points!  

Click to expand...

 What's that saying about 'assumptions'?


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2021)

Spent enough time round P&D folk to have heard that a few times!


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Sent my i210s to Ping to be adjusted back to black dot.
Should be quick if they havnt got anything else to do.
		
Click to expand...

That's what thought when I sent some of my wedges back to get the little weights glued in at the back six weeks ago, now got a 50 yard gap in the bag ☹


----------



## sowens81 (Sep 27, 2021)

order a ping G425 max driver first week of August turned up today (27th September) at american golf for collection.

I order my Ping G425 Iron set from local Pro shop back at the end of June. Was originally quoted 6 week lead time, then beginning of September, then mid October, now its the beginning of December.....and waiting.


----------



## eeluk (Oct 1, 2021)

sowens81 said:



			order a ping G425 max driver first week of August turned up today (27th September) at american golf for collection.

I order my Ping G425 Iron set from local Pro shop back at the end of June. Was originally quoted 6 week lead time, then beginning of September, then mid October, now its the beginning of December.....and waiting.
		
Click to expand...

I got wood, driver, and hybrid customs in 2-3 weeks.  The irons were originally supposed to arrive mid october.  All were ordered in early august.
Your post has me worried!


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 1, 2021)

March now apparently……


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2021)

Seem to remember some blaming the stores for the delays earlier in the year. Looks like it's only been getting worse and no light at the end of the tunnel yet

https://www.golfmonthly.com/feature...YaaqkXA3xgV-2GDSHWcNe1cNazYTdQFotO8E7iGGMhBy8


----------



## mg444444 (Nov 29, 2021)

Has anyone had any updates? G425 irons ordered mid Aug now saying mid Jan. Got the pro to call up yesterday and check they were still on track and they said they were.


----------



## Gazzad85 (Dec 8, 2021)

mg444444 said:



			Has anyone had any updates? G425 irons ordered mid Aug now saying mid Jan. Got the pro to call up yesterday and check they were still on track and they said they were.
		
Click to expand...

Any joy with your irons? I ordered my g425 irons la couple of weeks back and I’m quite concerned. I was told end of February and I’m hoping they’ll be here sooner. Not very optimistic looking at some of these comments 😞


----------



## mg444444 (Dec 9, 2021)

Still on track for Jan but they were ordered in Aug…fingers crossed. Websites currently showing custom G425 jobs due Feb’22.


----------



## RichA (Dec 10, 2021)

I ordered a G425 4-iron at the beginning of October. Ping updated Snainton that it would leave the factory on 18th January.
Just had an email from Snainton that it's arrived with them and will be with me on Monday.
Hopefully, similarly good news awaits you guys waiting for full sets.


----------



## mg444444 (Dec 10, 2021)

I would like to think an independent golf pro shop (where i placed my order) and a bigger company (relatively) like Snainton would be treated the same by PING. 
Having said that if i was waiting on just one iron i might hope to skip the queue on those waiting on full sets. Depends aswell on the components-perhaps you shaft or grip are available whereas mine not so. I’l probably only play one more time
Between now and Jan so i’m not going to worry too much-just periodically have the pro check the Jan date is still on track.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 10, 2021)

This is good news, waiting on a gap wedge.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Dec 10, 2021)

Ordered Sept and told 25th Jan for set of G425 irons 5-PW+SW, was told last week they're still on track. Fingers crossed. Debating whether or not to add a UW to the order (or order separately) so will keep an eye on this thread. 

White dot, 1 inch longer, standard AWT shaft and standard grips


----------



## mg444444 (Dec 10, 2021)

Imagine an addition will constitute a new order all together as i enquired about whether having or not having ARCCOS would make it ship-any quicker. Answer: no, and even if it did amending the order would make it go back to the end of the queue.’
I may have just been getting fobbed off so worth a shot at your end!


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 10, 2021)

mg444444 said:



			Has anyone had any updates? G425 irons ordered mid Aug now saying mid Jan. Got the pro to call up yesterday and check they were still on track and they said they were.
		
Click to expand...

Ordered mine last week Homer, projected end of February.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Ordered mine last week Homer, projected end of February.
		
Click to expand...

Does look like Homer I’ll agree 🤫


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 13, 2021)

Waitforme said:



			Does look like Homer I’ll agree 🤫
		
Click to expand...

oh lol


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 13, 2021)

sowens81 said:



			order a ping G425 max driver first week of August turned up today (27th September) at american golf for collection.

I order my Ping G425 Iron set from local Pro shop back at the end of June. Was originally quoted 6 week lead time, then beginning of September, then mid October, now its the beginning of December.....and waiting.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not your local pros fault but do you intend to negotiate on the price when they finally arrive? or get some freebies thrown in for your patience?


----------



## mg444444 (Dec 21, 2021)

Ping now closed until mid Jan so unlikely to see any surprise deliveries between now and mid Jan!


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Dec 21, 2021)

mg444444 said:



			Ping now closed until mid Jan so unlikely to see any surprise deliveries between now and mid Jan!
		
Click to expand...

So selfishly as someone with a set of irons due 25th Jan, I reckon they need to have been made and headed for a ship already or that date will be missed. I wonder if my retailer gets notified when they've been shipped or not, maybe I'll call in and ask.


----------



## mg444444 (Dec 21, 2021)

They’ve got a factory in UK so I assume they are built up here so your date probably isnt that crucial. There are a few PING uk factory video tours on youtube worth a watch.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 21, 2021)

mg444444 said:



			Ping now closed until mid Jan so unlikely to see any surprise deliveries between now and mid Jan!
		
Click to expand...

Don't close until Thursday, back open again on 4th.


----------



## mg444444 (Jan 5, 2022)

Wildrover said:



			Don't close until Thursday, back open again on 4th.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you had a peaceful time off!! The factory tour videos were what sold it for me before pushing the button on getting brand new-clear attention to detail,sense of pride in the finished product!


----------



## mg444444 (Jan 10, 2022)

Fairway wood ordered start of September is due for delivery tomorrow!! Things are moving…just the irons I'm waiting on now! Due on Friday based on last confirmation i had pre xmas!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2022)

Word from across the pond ( via MyGolfSpy) is that KBS are struggling with their stepless shafts - C-Taper &Lite..
They've been told by one OEM that these shafts are now back-ordered until 2023.........
This isn't going to be an easy year either......


----------



## Suave1847 (Jan 13, 2022)

Ordered a set of G425 irons mid August.  They were originally backordered until 12/1/21 then they were pushed to 12/9/21.  I reached out Mid Dec and was told my lead time was Dec-Jan.  We are now mid Jan and I have no word of when I will be getting them.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Word from across the pond ( via MyGolfSpy) is that KBS are struggling with their stepless shafts - C-Taper &Lite..
They've been told by one OEM that these shafts are now back-ordered until 2023.........
This isn't going to be an easy year either......
		
Click to expand...

The C-taper is a real man's shaft. 

Lite, not so much.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 13, 2022)

Ethan said:



			The C-taper is a real man's shaft.

Lite, not so much.
		
Click to expand...

If you happen to know, what would be the driver swing speed or 7 iron SS for both of these? And also the $ taper?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 13, 2022)

evemccc said:



			If you happen to know, what would be the driver swing speed or 7 iron SS for both of these? And also the $ taper?
		
Click to expand...

The C-taper feels very stout and launches low. I had them in a set of Callaway a few years back and I hated the feel but liked the results. It was piercing and wanted to go straight but in those days I could get the clubhead back square and had a quick transition. I think tempo is probably pretty important to get the most out of it. They could be quite unforgiving on a bad swing day. The $-taper is a bit easier, and the Tour a bit more again. 

I suspect the official swing speeds are similar for the KBS Tour, C-Taper and $-Taper but the feel preferences are a bit different. For an S flex C-taper, I would probably be looking for 85mph 7 iron, maybe a bit more for a slow tempo.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 13, 2022)

Good. I like low launch trajectory….and this or $Taper seems to be right in my wheelhouse

The 2nd Swing channel has an excellent video on various KBS shafts with 919 Forged 7 iron and your comments mirrored their findings


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 14, 2022)

mg444444 said:



			Fairway wood ordered start of September is due for delivery tomorrow!! Things are moving…just the irons I'm waiting on now! Due on Friday based on last confirmation i had pre xmas!
		
Click to expand...

Did your irons arrive today as expected?


----------



## Suave1847 (Jan 17, 2022)

Irons arrived today.  Now lets hope they live up to the expectations, lol.


----------



## Waitforme (Jan 21, 2022)

My gap wedge arrived today, think I ordered it Octoberish


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 21, 2022)

Received confirmation from Silvermere 25mins ago that my irons are ready for collection. 4 days ahead of the initial due date and a total of 18 weeks from order to collection


----------



## mojotee (Jan 23, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Received confirmation from Silvermere 25mins ago that my irons are ready for collection. 4 days ahead of the initial due date and a total of 18 weeks from order to collection
		
Click to expand...

Be worth the wait I'm sure, been told my set should be dispatched 22nd February


----------



## mg444444 (Feb 8, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Did your irons arrive today as expected?
		
Click to expand...

Arrived a week late but wasn’t the end of the world given the 5month wait!


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

i525s announced today. Get your order in now for delivery some time next year 😂


----------



## mojotee (Feb 8, 2022)

mg444444 said:



			Arrived a week late but wasn’t the end of the world given the 5month wait!
		
Click to expand...

Week not too bad , counting the days til 22nd Feb, as my set supposed to be dispatched then 🙏


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Feb 11, 2022)

New shinys arrived today, 11 days early 

Ordered 3rd December, so 70 days, at this time of year not fussed at all. Would be annoying in summer obviously


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Feb 11, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			i525s announced today. Get your order in now for delivery some time next year 😂
		
Click to expand...

Just saw the heads in the pro shop just now, very pretty things indeed


----------

